# Наше творчество > Проза >  Мой первый роман "Ошибки Вероники"(неско

## lyudmilam

Несколько глав из моего романа"Ошибки Вероники"


В семидесятых годах тысячи советских специалистов понадобились в быстро развивающихся арабских странах на строительстве крупных промышленных объектов.
         Организация,  в которой работал Сергей, уже много лет посылала своих лучших специалистов в Ирак на строительство элеваторов. Специальность и квалификация Сергея идеально подходила для этой командировки.
         Разумеется, Вероника всю свою энергию направила на оформление документов для поездки в Ирак. Крайняя степень нищеты их семейного бюджета, невозможность, много лет живя в квартире, сделать элементарный ремонт или купить мебель, дешевая одежда и скудный стол – это ли не повод   побегать по кабинетам и добиться направления Сергея в Ирак в качестве советского специалиста. Когда Сергей уехал, Вероника не очень жаждала ехать следом. Она вдруг осознала, что на пике своего успеха в городе она исчезнет из поля зрения на два или три года и к чему вернется – неизвестно! Эта перспектива ей не нравилась, слишком многих жертв ей стоила эта известность; нет, пожалуй, она никуда не поедет!
         К ее неудовольствию через три месяца, как гром среди ясного неба, пришел вызов для нее, как члена семьи советского специалиста, и ехать надо было уже через несколько дней. За эти дни она должна была рассчитаться на работе, собрать вещи, сдать квартиру квартирантам, попрощаться  с друзьями и собрать сына. Последнее, пожалуй, из всего вышеперечисленного, было самым приятным: наконец – то они с сыном будут вместе, хоть и при таких обстоятельствах!
         В самый последний день перед вылетом в Москву, когда все хлопоты закончились, и Вероника осталась одна в опустевшей квартире (сына ей должна была привезти бабушка только утром), она вдруг почувствовала приступ  какой – то пронзительной тоски: она не хотела ехать ни в какой Ирак! Ей припомнилась одна из дневных прощальных сцен. Пожилой военный руководитель одного из городских учреждений  почему–то пошутил:
           - Ну, Вероника, смотри со своим боевым характером революцию там не устрой. Да не поджарься – там ведь пекло!
            Если бы он знал, какими пророческими  в самом прямом смысле окажутся его слова!
         Так, с нежеланием, а может быть, с каким – то предчувствием, Вероника  все - таки  вылетела вместе с шестилетним сыном сначала в Москву, а потом в Багдад.

                                               ***
         В Москве шел мокрый снег, и, было промозгло и холодно. Все теплые вещи, которые были взяты с собой, Вероника натянула на себя и на Максима.
Огромный самолет ИЛ-- 62 оказался очень комфортабельным, обед горячим и вкусным, стюардессы ослепительно красивыми и улыбчивыми - такого шика Вероника в своей жизни никогда не видела, и это приятное ощущение изменения качества своей жизни в невероятно лучшую сторону заслонили и ее неохотное согласие на выезд, и ее тревожный внутренний голос. Они почти пять часов наслаждались  этим чудесным полетом, где – то в середине пути  помахали на прощание в иллюминатор возвышающемуся над облаками Эльбрусу, понаблюдали за серо – коричневым изломанным бесконечным ландшафтом внизу после Каспийского моря. Голос стюардессы объявил, что они вскоре произведут посадку в аэропорту Багдада, температура воздуха в столице Ирака - плюс тридцать пять градусов.
         Вероника оторопела! Они одеты в зимние вещи, переодеться в самолете немыслимо и не во что. Максима она как могла раздела, а сама осталась в теплых колготках и сапогах, да еще и в свитере.
         Горячий воздух встретил их у трапа. Но в аэропорту было прохладно: Вероника впервые ощутила, что значит кондиционер, до этого она ни разу не видела его в действии. Но в автобусе, который  их встретил и подвозил в гостиницу посольства, кондиционера не было, а дорога заняла целый час, и Веронике было не до финиковых рощ вдоль дороги и непривычной архитектуры. Максим то и дело показывал за окно, а Вероника потела и думала тальк о душе в номере гостиницы. Когда, наконец, все это состоялось. Вероника, оглядевшись, подумала, что все не так уж плохо: вокруг красота, вежливые чиновники решают все вопросы, на страже твоей безопасности целая страна – значит, все будет устроено в лучшем виде. Сын рядом, перспектива материального благополучия светится  впереди. Что ж, жизнь прекрасна!

                                               ***
         Уже к обеду следующего дня жизнь ей перестала казаться столь уж прекрасной. Оказалось, что до городка, вблизи  которого строился элеватор, пять часов пути. Прямого попутного транспорта не было, и их отправили в кабине грузового автомобиля в областной центр, в управление элеваторами, а уж оттуда пообещали отправить в поселок, где их ждал Сергей, и где им предстояло  жить. Лобового стекла в КАМазе не было, и ехать было хоть и не так  жарко, но некомфортно. Это обстоятельство вновь вернуло Веронике те неприятные мысли, что появились еще дома. Из ущелья, по которому шла дорога, вдруг открылась панорама очень обширной долины, покрытой пыльного цвета каменистой почвой, в середине которой таким малюсеньким отсюда с горы казался глинобитный городок, а рядом с трассой -  поселок из вагончиков со стройплощадкой по другую сторону дороги. Это была совсем не та картина, которую ожидала увидеть Вероника. Еще хуже ей стало,   когда их высадили около синих железных вагончиков на бетонные среди грязи дорожки. Вызвали Сергея; он, обняв сына и поцеловав  жену, подхватил их вещи и завел свою семью в один из железных вагончиков. Ужас Вероники достиг предела, когда она подняла голову к потолку: он был черным от тысяч мух, которые угрожающе жужжали и перелетали с места на место. Железные кровати были голые, пол и стены в дырах, стекла закопченные, на полу мусор и грязь. Это сюда она с сыном приехала завоевывать обеспеченное будущее?

                                               ***
         Как удивительно устроен человек! Он одинаково быстро привыкает и приспосабливается как к шикарным, так и к убогим условиям жизни, и, пережив первый шок, начинает обустраиваться в любых обстоятельствах.
         Из удобств в  вагончике была газовая плита  и  холодная вода в раковине. Домики с удобствами в поселке были, но в них жили те, кто здесь считался старожилами и, конечно, начальство. Жить бы семье Сергея в железном вагончике еще долго, но Вероника  ведь не зря у себя в городе была «звездой». Уже через неделю она пела в ансамбле и готовила новогоднюю елку для детей, и поэтому уже через две недели их семью переселили в комфортабельный «кувейтский» домик на две семьи, где были душ, туалет, стиральная машина, а также горячая вода, большой холодильник и японский кондиционер. Эти шикарные в условиях поселка удобства после железного вагончика воспринималось сказкой, и, конечно. Вероника гордилась, что такую привилегию получила именно она!
         Ближе к Новому году постепенно холодало, и после жары температура  ближе к нулю воспринималась как настоящие холода: все ходили в пальто и сапогах. Не отапливаемые домики старались обогреть, как могли. Находчивые рабочие изготовили в цеху спиральные электрические обогреватели на высоких ножках, закрываемые сверху металлическими крышками, и это несколько спасало положение.
         Вероника, занятая подготовкой утренника для детей поселка и шитьем своего костюма «Русской зимы» из выделенных со склада пятнадцати метров обычной марли, была не очень довольна этой печью, так как крышка, выгорая, очень воняла, а времени на то , чтобы выжарить  ее на улице, у Вероники не было. Она решительно сняла крышку.
           -Ничего, потерпим  два дня, пока пройдут праздничные мероприятия, а потом я эту процедуру проведу на улице.
Если б мы умели читать знаки, которые кто-то с неба подает нам, чтобы уберечь от беды!
Дня за два до елок Вероника закончила платье, подкрахмалила его и повесила на плечики на дверцу шкафа. Шкаф постоянно открывался, и дверца с платьем оказывалась вблизи обогревателя. Один раз Вероника вздрогнула, почувствовав рукой, как сильно успел нагреться подол платья за то время, что она заглядывала в шкаф. Она ужаснулась: как она могла не подумать, что платье ведь могло и загореться! Это мысль мелькнула и пропала. К несчастью… После она вспомнит об этом не раз!
Тридцать первого декабря утром  «Русская зима» успешно провела детский праздник у елки. Фасон своего костюма из марли Вероника скопировала с одного платья еще в юности полюбившейся ей героини фильма «Королева  Шантеклера».  Пятнадцать метров оброк шли наискось по юбке от бедер до самого пола. Серебристый «дождик» украшал каждую оборку, на лбу сверкала большая снежинка из фольги от сигаретных пачек, а плечи обнимала огромная шаль из французской синтетической ваты, похожая на норковое манто. Свои золотистые волосы Вероника закрутила в локоны, и они кольцами падали на открытые плечи. Вероника в этом костюме была великолепна! Курды и египтяне, работавшие на элеваторе и пришедшие поглазеть на необычный детский праздник, во все глаза смотрели на сказочную  принцессу в сверкающем костюме. «Русская Зима» играла с детьми, поздравляла всех с праздником и пела песню со словами «Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая…» Вероника еще много лет не сможет слышать эту песню спокойно!
         Утренник закончился, и Вероника побежала через поселок из клуба домой, чтобы переодеться. В центре стояла группа наших рабочих; увидев Веронику в костюме «Русской Зимы», они буквально остолбенели и отпустили несколько восхищенных комплиментов.  Видимо, по их инициативе вечером к ней пришла делегация от профкома уговаривать в этом костюме  открыть  праздничную  вечеринку  (теперь  бы сказали – корпоратив )   для жителей поселка.
Вероника отказывалась,  ведь она сшила себе первое в своей жизни настоящее вечернее платье с открытыми плечами по каталогу и собиралась блеснуть в нем вечером.
- Знаешь что,  - ухватился за последний аргумент профорг, – ты только приехала, а люди здесь два года зимы и настоящего Нового года не видали. Не капризничай!  Первые полчаса побудешь в костюме, а потом переодевайся! На это возразить Веронике было нечего. Ее хорошо приняли в коллективе, дали привилегированное жилье – ладно, полчаса погоду не сделают!
         В десять часов вечера должна была начаться вечеринка, Вероника с Сергеем были в гостях, но в девять часов вдвоем с подругой, взяв с собой детей, они прибежали в дом к Веронике надеть злополучный  костюм. Подруга пришила сзади к вырезу платья ватную  шаль и отвернулась вколоть   иголку в подушечку. Громкий крик детей заставил ее резко обернуться Картину, которая предстала перед ее глазами, она долго не забудет. Как в кошмарном сне, она увидела, что Вероника, зацепив оборками сзади обогреватель, вспыхнула, как факел, огонь столбом вмиг поднялся до потолка и растекся по нему в форме гриба – лисички. Подруга в отчаянии схватила в руки первое , что попалось – новое вечернее платье Вероники, которому так и не было суждено покрасоваться на хозяйке, и попыталась сбить охватившее Веронику пламя.
         Вероника рванулась к двери, но, добежав до нее, увидела висящую у выхода куртку и быстро накинула ее на голову. В тот же момент она вспомнила об одеяле на кровати. Прыгнув на кровать, она захлопала правой рукой по одеялу сверху, заглушая пламя. Ей показалось, что ничего не успело случиться, что она  вовремя загасила  огонь. Чуть не задохнувшись от дыма, она выбралась из - под одеяла и оглядела себя. И тут она увидела, как с правой руки, наподобие рукава, кожа медленно сползает вниз… И только теперь огромная, невероятно сильная боль охватила все ее тело. Она закричала; вбежали еще какие – то люди: одна соседка облила ее маслом, другая побежала за врачом. Все вокруг бегали и суетились, но для Вероники это было в каком – то другом мире, а в ее мире была только невыносимая боль. У нее уже не было голоса кричать, однако сознание она не потеряла ни на секунду. Врач  сделала какой – то укол, но Веронике это помочь не могло : площадь ожогов была огромна.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Несколько глав из моего романа"Ошибки Вероники"


 :flower: 
Спасибо! Ждём продолжения...

----------


## Лайн

> Ждём продолжения.


Ждём :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> площадь ожогов была огромна.


Жгуче... :Ok:

----------


## overload

Хороший текст. Здорово.
Аффтар пешыесчо!

----------


## Ладушка

Хочется прочесть продолжение

----------

